# Coop & Pigeons for sale



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hunting dog specific....so thought I'd throw this up here.

Pigeon coop & pigeons for sale. I believe there are 11 pigeons. Coop is structurally sound, just needs a new coat of stain to make it look better.

$75 takes all. I have some food & waterer included. Training birds go for $3-5 a piece...so the birds alone are worth $50. Coop is about 4'x6'. Will fit in back of pickup for transport. 2 guys can move it pretty easy.

**additional info. The base of the loft is right around 4'x6' (the front aviary sticks out a little more the 1' from the base). Total height is 7' 5" to peak of roof.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

*Interested - drop me a text*

Interested in the coop and pigeons

text me at 801 889 8301


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

text sent...


----------

